# newb calling on pros to get my mesmerize to boot.



## Swerrdy (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm going to try to keep this as short as possible.
I bought a mesmerize from a friend a few days ago.
I went to the xda forums and installed cm7 through this link
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1297530
including going to this link when it said to
http://wiki.cyanogen...ll_Update_Guide

Then I found out that all the cool kids are over here on rootzwiki!
I saw that there was a ics rom that was pretty popular so i tried to install it through this link
http://rootzwiki.com...wcasemesmerize/
this also sent me elsewhere for install instructions.

Phone did not load after installing ics... it came up with the Samsung logo and then cm9 with the moving through stars type background from windows screen saver (best way i can think to describe it).

I tried to do the 3 finger load into clockworkmod recovery to go back to cm7 but that wouldn't work. It wouldn't ever load cwm.
I re-installed the cwm recovery but now it gives me errors when i first start it.
errors are
E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/command
E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/log
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/log
E:Can't mount/cache/recovery/last_log
E:Can't open/cache/recovery/last_log

I tried going back to cm7 which worked on my phone but it also goes into a loop while trying to boot.

I hate posting what is probably just a newb problem that has almost positively been posted elsewhere, but I can't find it and I'm out of ideas.
I would truly appreciate any help just getting back to stock!

EDIT: how could I miss the sticky titled how to go back to stock you ask? I was only looking at the development sub forum! 
bottom line is I'm going to go through what that says and I'll report back here.


----------



## Swerrdy (Jul 18, 2012)

okay so I got how to do it but should I be using the files posted in section 5, the section about going back to stock? 
I think those are the verizon files for froyo and gingerbread.
I am on uscellular. Does it matter?
Just trying to check before I do any more damage as I can't seem to find any stock gb or froyo uscellular files.


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

I think your whole problem began with three fingering into recovery. You absolutely can not do that once you are on cm7 or cm9/ics. Once you are on those roms only get to recovery using the power menu.

If you need anymore help don't hesitate to ask. There are plenty of people willing to help here.


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Swerrdy said:


> okay so I got how to do it but should I be using the files posted in section 5, the section about going back to stock?
> I think those are the verizon files for froyo and gingerbread.
> I am on uscellular. Does it matter?
> Just trying to check before I do any more damage as I can't seem to find any stock gb or froyo uscellular files.


Flashing Verizon files will work overall but your mms will not work and it will display Verizon as your carrier. If you can not find working links for the mes let me know and I will post some. I have ee19 froyo and eh09 gb in my dropbox

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## dwegiel (Mar 26, 2012)

I always suggest going to EI20 and restarting the process. Guarantees that you have working data.

Here's how to go about this. Enter download mode and flash EI20 with Odin. Let phone boot up, verify you have 3G. Remove battery, enter download mode again. Flash i500 recovery. Reboot again. Mount USB storage, get TeamHacksung ICS build 2 and the ROM of your choice (I advise Milestone 6 AOKP, devil build, link here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19508-aokp-fascinate-milestone-6/page__st__2390). Flash THS Build 2 from recovery, reboot. Verify you have data. Flash AOKP M6. Reboot. Install GApps and anything else you want. Enjoy.

I also suggest joining this group on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/samsungmesmerize/

Enjoy ICS!


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

One more thing to add to that... when flashing back to stock check the repartition box in Odin.. only check it when you are going to stock not when flashing recoveries or radios.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## dwegiel (Mar 26, 2012)

^ indeed, thanks for pointing that out. AFAIK the newer Odins only do that if it's a full a flash.


----------



## Swerrdy (Jul 18, 2012)

dwegiel said:


> I always suggest going to EI20 and restarting the process. Guarantees that you have working data.
> 
> Here's how to go about this. Enter download mode and flash EI20 with Odin. Let phone boot up, verify you have 3G. Remove battery, enter download mode again. Flash i500 recovery. Reboot again. Mount USB storage, get TeamHacksung ICS build 2 and the ROM of your choice (I advise Milestone 6 AOKP, devil build, link here: http://rootzwiki.com.../page__st__2390). Flash THS Build 2 from recovery, reboot. Verify you have data. Flash AOKP M6. Reboot. Install GApps and anything else you want. Enjoy.
> 
> ...


All my knowledge of this stuff id coming from lurking forums for only a few days so please bear with me.

You said to flash EI120 with Odin. I can get to download mode no problem, but what is EI20/where to get it and Odin doesn't seem to recognize my phone the few times I tried to use it.


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Ei20 is a gb rom as well as eh09. Ei20 was never officially released from uscc but does come pre installed on new mes's. New mes's have different hardware compared to the older ones. I personally do not know of a uscc ei20 that you can Odin. They have it for the showcase which would work but may mess up mms. That's not an issue if you plan to flash other rooms afterwards.

When I go back to stock I use eh09. The copy I have has a crap pit file so I pull the pit from ee19.

When you use odin pull the battery out of your phone before going into dl mode.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

read the post called going back to stock. it has a USCC mesmerize ei20 zip file. just unzip and flash the tar file and pit file in odin.you could also dig around the mes/showcase dev thread, it has stock odin files for the uscc mes


----------



## Swerrdy (Jul 18, 2012)

daheazle said:


> Ei20 is a gb rom as well as eh09. Ei20 was never officially released from uscc but does come pre installed on new mes's. New mes's have different hardware compared to the older ones. I personally do not know of a uscc ei20 that you can Odin. They have it for the showcase which would work but may mess up mms. That's not an issue if you plan to flash other rooms afterwards.
> 
> When I go back to stock I use eh09. The copy I have has a crap pit file so I pull the pit from ee19.
> 
> ...


Thanks you sooo much!
I got it to finally boot all the way.
Now the next thing dwegiel said to do is flash the i500 recovery, which I'm guessing replaces clockworkmod. If so cwm is already replaced.
Next he says to get teamhacksungs ics build 2. why not build 15? or anything else that is more up to date?
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29188-romicsimm76d-teamhacksungs-ics-port-build-15-71112-edited-for-showcasemesmerize/
I'm sure there is a reason I'm just curious.
once I get the ics rom from ths I do the three finger recovery to flash it correct? 
and then to get the rom of my choice I do the boot into recovery from the power menu?


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

The recovery he is talking about is clockwork mod for cm7 the lettering is blue when you three finger into it.. 
Soo you want to three finger into recovery and flash ths build 2 first because some phones don't like to flash other ics roms first.. that is hit or miss for each phone and rom.. so it is just safer to start with that. After you install that it will boot by itself.. let it finish then reboot recovery from the power menu... NO more three fingerings anymore if you do chances are you will have to start over.

Now that you rebooted into recovery flash the ics rom of your choice.. which could be the most recent ths build or aokp.. i prefer the official aokp not the blacked out version.

After that flash gapps and you are all set.

If you want aokp m6 look in the team forums section here at rootzwiki. You will not see it under mes development section

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Swerrdy (Jul 18, 2012)

Big thanks to everyone here that helped me out tonight. I am up and running with the aokp m6 which is just fine for me right now. 
I think I'm going to take a little break before rushing to flash anything else, but when I am ready to experiment again it's great knowing how the people here are ready to help.
Thanks again!


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

No problem. Glad to hear you got it running and i hope you enjoy aokp!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

